# Calling all Helmet Cam Cyclists



## magnatom (1 Oct 2011)

Unfortunately for everyone else, I've had one of my ideas! 

For anyone who doesn't know, (what do you mean you don't know!) I'm a helmet camera cyclist (some would say infamous...) and I do try my best to use it as a campaigning tool. As Gaz has shown on his blog, there is a grown number of us in the UK and globally. 

I wondered what would happen if we all published one video from one particular day, together. What would it produce? Would it be loads of terrible incidents? Or, would it be a collection of videos showing the joys of commuting, or, something else?

So I decided to stick my neck out and set a date. 10th October 2011 (a week on Monday before it gets too dark!). I'm going to produce a video and it would be great if others did as well. If people send me the links of the videos, along with a 25 (max) word description we could pull them together and see what we end up with. 

Will it be something that could be used in campaigning? Would it be an advert for cycling, or would it show how bad things can get? I don't know. That is up to the 'cammers'!

So if you have a camera and you cycle commute, why not video on the 10th. Let see what happens!


Oh and if you know another 'cammer' or know another online place they congregate let them know.

More information on my blog!


----------



## Number14 (1 Oct 2011)

Where is it going to be made available? If it's YouTube do you want a long commute timeshifted into 10 minutes or am edited trip of the highlights?


----------



## YahudaMoon (1 Oct 2011)

So when you cammers get a really bad incident do you go home with a big smile on your face knowing you have just got some of the best bad driving action on cam , I just get the feeeling some cam cyclist go out delibertly looking for nearly getting mowed down by some nut behind the wheel of a motorized vehicle?

Sounds like fun though a little odd maybe ?


----------



## magnatom (1 Oct 2011)

I'll probably set up a seperate blog page for it. Unless someone with good net skills wants to set up a site. I think if the cammers could post the video on YouTube or similar the site could just link to it.


----------



## Bman (1 Oct 2011)

10 minutes? 

I think this really needs someone to compile and edit all the videos into one final entertaining video. Us cammers could do the preliminary editing by submitting the "best bits" of our commute, but what are the best bits? Some of us have long commutes, some of us have cameras that could be better....

There is a lot to consider


----------



## magnatom (1 Oct 2011)

Sorry, forgot to add, what you post is up to you. It could be timeshifted or his a section you like etc. Only stipulation is it is 10 mins or less long.


----------



## magnatom (1 Oct 2011)

It doesn't have to be 10 mins. Could be less. Initially I'd like to bring it together, after that there are certainly other possibilities. Exactly what depends on what gets posted. I don't want to put too many details in place as that might influence the footage.


----------



## Bman (1 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> So when you cammers get a really bad incident do you go home with a big smile on your face knowing you have just got some of the best bad driving action on cam , I just get the feeeling some cam cyclist go out delibertly looking for nearly getting mowed down by some nut behind the wheel of a motorized vehicle?
> 
> Sounds like fun though a little odd maybe ?




I put a camera on my bike and press record, while I am cycling to/from work. Then I forget about it. I feel happy that if something happens to me while I am getting to work/going home I have a video record. 

Lets not turn this into a camera debate please. They are arguing about helmets in that thread over there.....


----------



## gaz (1 Oct 2011)

How long would each clip from each submission be?
Even if there is 1/8th of the video camera cyclists in the UK submitting a clip, then that is 35x10mins 

Anyway, i sent you an e-mail.




YahudaMoon said:


> So when you cammers get a really bad incident do you go home with a big smile on your face knowing you have just got some of the best bad driving action on cam , I just get the feeeling some cam cyclist go out delibertly looking for nearly getting mowed down by some nut behind the wheel of a motorized vehicle?
> 
> Sounds like fun though a little odd maybe ?


Nah, i'm annoyed as hell if someone gets out of their car and shouts at me or if i get a maglite torch waved in my face as a driver tells me to get in the f*cking cycle lane.You should see the smile on my face when i get home from a ride in dense traffic in London and nothing has happened!


----------



## growingvegetables (2 Oct 2011)

Yup - I like the idea; up for it!

Whatever footage I have on the day, whether it be a stretch of road with lots and lots of drivers showing courtesy and skill, or a monotonous trail of sheepish dingbats being casually and unthinkingly dangerous; First bus drivers demonstrating their "consistent competence"  , or a bit along the Leeds Liverpool Canal as the trees are turning autumnal ......... well, I'll just choose a segment that best represents my experience of that day, my feelings at the end of it.

Might be 10 minutes, but quite possibly less.

Who knows? Put them all together, and it could turn out anything - between a vibrantly positive celebration of cycle commuting, and an apocalyptic "cycling's so ****ing dangerous", with all sorts of shades in between?


----------



## growingvegetables (2 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> So when you cammers get a really bad incident do you go home with a big smile on your face knowing you have just got some of the best bad driving action on cam


No - generally I go home with a heavy duty underwear laundry overdue.


----------



## Jezston (2 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> So when you cammers get a really bad incident do you go home with a big smile on your face knowing you have just got some of the best bad driving action on cam , I just get the feeeling some cam cyclist go out delibertly looking for nearly getting mowed down by some nut behind the wheel of a motorized vehicle?



No.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> So when you cammers get a really bad incident do you go home with a big smile on your face knowing you have just got some of the best bad driving action on cam , I just get the feeeling some cam cyclist go out delibertly looking for nearly getting mowed down by some nut behind the wheel of a motorized vehicle?
> 
> Sounds like fun though a little odd maybe ?


----------



## dawesome (2 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> So when you cammers get a really bad incident do you go home with a big smile on your face knowing you have just got some of the best bad driving action on cam , I just get the feeeling some cam cyclist go out delibertly looking for nearly getting mowed down by some nut behind the wheel of a motorized vehicle?
> 
> Sounds like fun though a little odd maybe ?




There's that strange Bristol person whose cycling is rather odd, I don't think even he looks to get deliberately driven into, who did you have in mind? Just a general airy "feeling"? 

Feelings.

Nothing more than feelings.

Feeeeeeeeelings!

Whoah whoah woah feeeeelings!


----------



## Schneil (2 Oct 2011)

I'm up for this, lets hope it doesn't rain. Raindrops totally "fog" my muvi


----------



## hillrep (2 Oct 2011)

I don't wear a helmet, but do have a camera mounted on my bike, am I allowed to join in too?


----------



## daSmirnov (2 Oct 2011)

Sounds cool.

I would have just moved the day prior to Horsham (so long Aldershot Cyclist). Might not be commuting, but would be checking out routes to work!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (2 Oct 2011)

Any stipulation on formats or frame rates? I have only 640x480 @ 25fps.

I think it would be good if anyone submitting something bad also includes something good. That would help to keep a balance.


----------



## Holdsworth (2 Oct 2011)

I would be happy to participate, only if though my camera continues to work okay. The video it chucks out is 640x480 and the sound is very poor.


----------



## buggi (2 Oct 2011)

i'm happy to do this on the following conditions:

(a) i'm crap at editing so someone will have to do this for me. 
(b) i might sing, so don't blame me if you go deaf


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Oct 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Any stipulation on formats or frame rates? I have only 640x480 @ 25fps.
> 
> I think it would be good if anyone submitting something bad also includes something good. That would help to keep a balance.



That is a good idea.


----------



## magnatom (2 Oct 2011)

Hi Guys,

I've got a new blog post which provides a bit more detail. 

There is no stipulation on frame rate etc. Just post your video on YouTube or similar so that it can be linked to.

Don't worry too much about balance, hopefully this will come from the different videos. Ideally it should be a true representation of your commute in some way. Good or bad.

Oh and it doesn't need to be helmet mounted video!


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Any stipulation on formats or frame rates? I have only 640x480 @ 25fps.
> 
> I think it would be good if anyone submitting something bad also includes something good. That would help to keep a balance.



25FPS??? GET OUT!


----------



## BentMikey (2 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> 25FPS??? GET OUT!




KEYBOARD!!!!


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2011)

BentMikey said:


> KEYBOARD!!!!



win


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> Would it be loads of terrible incidents? Or, would it be a collection of videos showing the joys of commuting, or, something else?




I think it'll be a collection of videos of people cycling along roads...and not much else. I'm not sure i know what people mean by "Highlights" do they mean nasty confrontations or examples of poor driving, if so these arn't highlights for me, they are lowlights and things I dont care to dwell on...nor illuminate on 'tinternet..at least not on my channel.

If I'm honest my vidoes will most likely show cyclist in a pretty bad light as I experience more crap acts from cyclists each day than any other road user.

is that what you are looking for?


----------



## gaz (3 Oct 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> I think it'll be a collection of videos of people cycling along roads...and not much else. I'm not sure i know what people mean by "Highlights" do they mean nasty confrontations or examples of poor driving, if so these arn't highlights for me, they are lowlights and things I dont care to dwell on...nor illuminate on 'tinternet..at least not on my channel.
> 
> If I'm honest my vidoes will most likely show cyclist in a pretty bad light as I experience more crap acts from cyclists each day than any other road user.
> 
> is that what you are looking for?



What about you passing a huge queue of traffic?
Having a chat with another cyclist at some lights or helping out a cyclist that has a puncture or similar.

All highlights of cycling imo


----------



## magnatom (3 Oct 2011)

Jonny,

You are absolutely right. It could be a whole load of videos just showing people cycling along. How wonderful would that be! 

Commuting through traffic using your own power, slotting in with traffic, moving with the flow, in fact flowing better than the traffic is all what urban cycling is about. Lots of that and some rural cycling thrown into the pot with the odd minor incident here and there, and what do you have?

A true reflection of cycling in the UK. Of course I'm jumping the gun here, but if that was the outcome, then it will have made a very important point. Cycling is real, viable, fun way to get to and from work. That there are people out there filming it, and that the majority of the time it is incident free. 

Perfect!

Of course it might not be like that at all. It might surprise us. We just don't know yet. So instead of second guessing how boring or brilliant it might be, lets don our cameras and see what happens!


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Oct 2011)

[QUOTE 1564310"]
Whopee, whopee, whopee doo. A whole load of vids to look at on your birthday Lee. 
[/quote]


Plug alert!!!!


----------



## Jezston (4 Oct 2011)

I would be well up for this, sadly I have the day off that day so will unlikely be able to contribute anything of note 

Might just go for a ride anyway!


----------



## SW19cam (4 Oct 2011)

Love the concept. I'm in.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> Jonny,
> 
> You are absolutely right. It could be a whole load of videos just showing people cycling along. How wonderful would that be!
> 
> ...



Fair enough, so long as it doesn't decend into a "moton/cager" showreel then I'm in too.

Mags, shall we all name the utoob uploads the same way so that the "brand" is pushed about a bit...like "cycle day" or something.

I'd imagine it would be cool if someone searched utoob and found a fair number of vids with the same name and concept.


----------



## magnatom (4 Oct 2011)

Good stuff. 

I've had quite a few messages on twitter and on my blog from cyclists saying they would take part. Should be interesting to see what we get.

As for not working and riding anyway, tsk, tsk!  I might just let them through. 

I'm in the process of setting up a separate blog about this and set up an e-mail that will be used to accept video links etc. 

Gaz has promised some help as well which is great as his web skills are much better than mine. However, the web pages will be basic to start with and will improve with time. 

Anyway, I'm sure it will take a little time for the videos to trickle through. 

Oh and Jonny, you are right, it would be a good idea for all the videos to have a similar start to their name. So 'Cycle Video Day' being part of the video would be a good idea.


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Oct 2011)

I wish I had a helmet cam. *sniff*


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> I wish I had a helmet cam. *sniff*



You're fuzz.... confiscate someones cam.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (4 Oct 2011)

I'm up for this.


----------



## teletext45 (4 Oct 2011)

Awsome! Wel i've just ordered my cam so if it comes in time i'll do it


----------



## marafi (5 Oct 2011)

This is a brilliant idea. I would love to do this. Though no camera an ideas on which camera to buy that is cheap and good!


----------



## goo_mason (5 Oct 2011)

I've no working camera right now, but I could let you have a clip that I recorded last summer, filtering past the cars all stuck in a massive tailback stretching down Ferry Road


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (5 Oct 2011)

Good idea, it might make me upload something to my channel for the first time... I'm in.


----------



## marafi (5 Oct 2011)

Ordered myself a camera now. Even though a short journey why not! I would gladly do this though praying its a safe ride video.


----------



## magnatom (5 Oct 2011)

Blimey! People are buying cameras just to take part!  I should be on commission!

Cycle Video Day now has it's own blog and Gaz has a video promoting it. 

I'll update the blog this evening.


----------



## gb155 (5 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> So when you cammers get a really bad incident do you go home with a big smile on your face knowing you have just got some of the best bad driving action on cam , I just get the feeeling some cam cyclist go out delibertly looking for nearly getting mowed down by some nut behind the wheel of a motorized vehicle?
> 
> Sounds like fun though a little odd maybe ?



no


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (5 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> So when you cammers get a really bad incident do you go home with a big smile on your face knowing you have just got some of the best bad driving action on cam ,


No, it's always nice when I have nothing to post. The best days are when I have something nice to post.



YahudaMoon said:


> I just get the feeeling some cam cyclist go out delibertly looking for nearly getting mowed down by some nut behind the wheel of a motorized vehicle?


Really? Could you link to some of those videos that you "get this feeling" from? It seems such a weird assertion to make.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Oct 2011)

I've seen a few other people get "this feeling", usually completely unrelated to evidence and logic.


----------



## BSRU (6 Oct 2011)

It's probably the same logic as stating speed camera's cause motorists to speed.


----------



## lozcs (6 Oct 2011)

A suggestion...

Why not do it on 12th November and link in with 'Britain in a Day'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-15199776

Lawrence......


----------



## lozcs (6 Oct 2011)

oh... it's a Saturday.... ;-)


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (6 Oct 2011)

My as well chip in my support here as the thread on a certain other cycling related website seems to be D-E-A-D ;-)
As I think I already mentioned on the blog I'm certainly up for taking part and coincidentally I'm "conveniently" working at a location that means I can get a good "chalk and cheese" type video at the end that should be around 10 minutes long! 

As long as the weather is good I should be able to get about 4 minutes of me showing that bikes aren't that much slower then cars as I head from Tower Bridge along The Highway to the Narrow Street turn-off in the morning before a nice serene car-free ride alongside the Thames and some canals for the return leg in the evening :-D


----------



## cloggsy (6 Oct 2011)

I'm in


----------



## manalog (6 Oct 2011)

Count me in too.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Oct 2011)

Damn you Maggers and your bright ideas!!!  

...I've ridden in every day this week and am knackered, its friday night, I'll be working late, theres a strong wind, it'll be dark by the time I leave...and I have a motorcycle in the car park downstairs calling to me.

But I HAVE to ride home so that I have the pushbike for Monday.

Sigh...

its gonna be a slow ride home tonight I can tell you


----------



## magnatom (7 Oct 2011)

It'll be worth it. 

To anyone who doesn't have a commute, as long as you go for a ride on some roads, that'll count. 

I think we should have quite a few videos. It's gone international.....


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> It'll be worth it.
> 
> To anyone who doesn't have a commute, as long as you go for a ride on some roads, that'll count.
> 
> I think we should have quite a few videos. It's gone international.....






Psst...dont tell anyone but it turned out to be one of my best rides home...ever...how unexpected


----------



## magnatom (7 Oct 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> Psst...dont tell anyone but it turned out to be one of my best rides home...ever...how unexpected



That make the whole thing worthwhile already. 

What's the story?


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> That make the whole thing worthwhile already.
> 
> What's the story?



I just found a second wind and felt like I was flying along. I dropped into my LBS and pumped up the tyres too as they both felt a bit squidgy and I also had the indexing serviced on Wednesday...the first time since I picked her up from the shop (so her cables have just settled in) and ...Bingo...it all just came together.

For once, I was that frustrating chap that spins past you whilst you are slogging into your 19th mile in the wind.

Funny thing tho, as I was just typing this I just got a MASSIVE cramp in my thigh (the rear) and had to jump up and dance about a bit whilst swearing and knocking my keyboard flying, the kids thought I was having a stroke!!


----------



## magnatom (7 Oct 2011)

Brilliant! We all have days like that and its a joy when it happens. Let's hope Monday is one that as well.


----------



## gaz (7 Oct 2011)

I suggest we all post using the same video name
*Cycle Video Day 2011*


----------



## locker (8 Oct 2011)

dawesome said:


> There's that strange Bristol person whose cycling is rather odd, I don't think even he looks to get deliberately driven into, who did you have in mind? Just a general airy "feeling"?
> 
> Feelings.
> 
> ...



Am i being talked about again? maybe I`m as infamous as Magnatom, I will be using all five cams on Monday but they will be boring as I have been a good boy lately. (I`ve been called a lot of things but "strange" is a new one & my cycling odd?)


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> I suggest we all post using the same video name
> *Cycle Video Day 2011*



That's a brilliant idea

wish I'd thought of it....


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> That's a brilliant idea
> 
> wish I'd thought of it....



Hahaha i was aware that someone had mentioned something similar. I had already thought of it but hadn't posted, honest.


----------



## Jezston (8 Oct 2011)

Well I will have been off work for 5 days by monday, and I'll be off Monday anyway, so despite not having a commute to do I'm going to need to exert some energy so I shall be going for a ride anyway and that'll be my contribution.


----------



## Jezston (8 Oct 2011)

OH!

Just a thought, are there other ways all the videos can be linked together, such as perhaps someone does a 'master' video, and all ours are uploaded as 'video responses'?


----------



## Jezston (8 Oct 2011)

Also, anyone with links in the media tipped them off about this?

I think at the end of it we need a running tally of:

# Number of contributors
# Number of issue-free rides
# number of close passes
# number of other vehicle related incidents
# number of crashes

I'd like to see something emerge like:


536 contributors
500 issue-free rides
30 close passes
6 of other vehicle related incidents
0 crashes


----------



## zizou (8 Oct 2011)

Not working on monday but will record a bit of whatever ride i do, even if it is just the road on the way to some mtb trails


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2011)

Jezston said:


> OH!
> 
> Just a thought, are there other ways all the videos can be linked together, such as perhaps someone does a 'master' video, and all ours are uploaded as 'video responses'?



I will make a playlist with all of the videos in it, it is easier to browse and share than if everyone does a video response to one video.


----------



## magnatom (8 Oct 2011)

Just a quicky, more later... But it might be a good idea if every contributor rated their ride overall. Possibly a mark for how enjoyable the ride was, and how bad the worst driving you encountered was. Both out of 10. Could provide an interesting, if somewhat biased stat.

Gaz, I was also planning on adding a page on the blog with a list of videos and links. It could be grouped in a few different ways, depending on what we get.


----------



## magnatom (8 Oct 2011)

Oh and I haven't contacted media yet. I thought it might be better for them to know post event. Unless others think otherwise, or have good contacts.


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> Gaz, I was also planning on adding a page on the blog with a list of videos and links. It could be grouped in a few different ways, depending on what we get.


Sounds good.
Jezston posted some good ideas at post #66. something along those lines along with a rating would be pretty good


----------



## magnatom (8 Oct 2011)

Aye I saw that. Good stuff. 

I'll get a blog post up shortly....


(Spot the guy who doesn't get out on Saturdays due to 3 young kids...)


----------



## magnatom (8 Oct 2011)

A new blog post is up . Hopefully the power interruptions won't affect your access to CycleChat!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Oct 2011)

Oh dear; you'll be seeing a lot of blurred images of rain-soaked traffic leaping wildly about in the howling wind from people in this part of the world.


----------



## magnatom (9 Oct 2011)

Aye, it is likely to be a wet one for me as well. Mind you, if we can show cycling can be fun in the rain as well, that'd be great! 

In fact I've finally got around to putting my new front mudguard on. So bring on the rain!


----------



## magnatom (9 Oct 2011)

Right. The final blog post is up before the big day! 

Happy cycling and videoing!


----------



## gaz (9 Oct 2011)




----------



## magnatom (9 Oct 2011)




----------



## Matthames (9 Oct 2011)

I wish I could take part tomorrow, however I won't be able to do it as I need to go in by train tomorrow  Once I get settled in my new job I will start commuting in by bike there.


----------



## BSRU (10 Oct 2011)

The cycling gods are having some fun down here, warm and dry but winds gusting over 40mph.


----------



## middleagecyclist (10 Oct 2011)

Got my 15 min commute home filmed this AM. Might go for spin later on as well. Nothing too bad to show but lots of slow traffic to pass *smile*


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (10 Oct 2011)

Rather fun ride in :-) Had a couple of queries about the cam from other riders (both very brief, I tend not to hang around when lights change ;-)), 1 RLJing car, 1 mobile user, 3 good drivers and only 1 near miss! Overall 8/10 :-)


----------



## benb (10 Oct 2011)

Lovely weather in Surrey today. Got some nice footage going through an avenue of trees with lots of autumnal leaves.
Will see if anything more worthy comes up this evening.


----------



## ACS (10 Oct 2011)

No cam footage for me this morning, the rain would have destroyed the camera.

Would it be permissible for me to film the same route tomorrow and use this footage? 

If not it will have to be next year


----------



## DamoDoublemint (10 Oct 2011)

I'd give my commute in this morning a 7/10, points dropped due to the wind, and a very close pass by a coach (which will not be on my Cycle Day video)!

Thinking about showing a nice downhill section, where I pass a lot of cars in the bus lane, or through the city and over Blackfriars Bridge, but I'm leaning towards the downhill as the city was actually quite quiet, and wasn't really representative of a typical busy morning.

Probably won't get anything better on the way home, as it's mostly uphill, and I'm slow.


----------



## manalog (10 Oct 2011)

I'll give it 8/10 It would have been perfect it wasn't for the 25 MPH Headwind and a poor overtake from a Lorry.


----------



## thnurg (10 Oct 2011)

I had a good ride in this morning, although a little slower than usual. Unfortunately I did not quite get the camera angle sussed out so you get to see lots of tarmac.
I'll try and get a better angle on the way home.

One thing that I had not spotted on the road, but did on the video, was that the overtaking van towing a trailer full of fir trees had a different registration plate to the trailer.


----------



## thnurg (10 Oct 2011)

Has anyone thought of creating a google maps mashup showing where all the recorded commutes take place?
I've never done a mashup before but am willing to go do some reading up.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (10 Oct 2011)

thnurg said:


> Has anyone thought of creating a google maps mashup showing where all the recorded commutes take place?
> I've never done a mashup before but am willing to go do some reading up.



Youtube does allow for adding location details (I normally find it under the "Edit Details" option from the clip when I'm signed in....)
Not sure if it would be practical as the 10 minutes may be multiple segments, maybe just a rough location?
Going from my ride in this morning I think I have about 6mins to play with for this evenings scenic return leg ;-)


----------



## Bman (10 Oct 2011)

Nothing from me either I'm afraid. 

First day back on the bike since my "off" last week. I took the MTB at short notice which didnt have the camera mount on it. 

Might me in London for the rest of the week too, which will prevent me getting any footage at all. 

Oh well, there is always next year. 

The commute itself was windy, involved a little bit of filtering and a train journey in-between. No incidents to note.


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Oct 2011)

My footage will be this evening i'm afraid. In college at the moment so will go out when I get home. It is bloomin windy here as well!


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2011)

very windy in London today...came to a near standstill on Westminster Bridge and the Mall.

footage uploaded


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5oagBFnZmc


hope it's not too dull.


----------



## BenM (10 Oct 2011)

I managed to get a few minutes on the way in to work; sadly the cam decided to switch itself off... I missed a wonderful green to red and back again on a set of traffic lights that I wanted to post... Its not the same on the way home for all sorts of reasons (mostly cos I go another way  ) but I will see if there is any reasonable stuff this evening.

B.


----------



## gaz (10 Oct 2011)

This mornings ride was hard work due to the win, but i saw Origamist and rode with him for quiet a bit and then saw a work colleague by victoria and another just outside of work. It's nice cycling with people you know on the way to work


----------



## Origamist (10 Oct 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> very windy in London today...came to a near standstill on Westminster Bridge and the Mall.
> 
> footage uploaded
> 
> ...




GoPro seems to be working well. What setting have you got it on?

Our routes intersect at the E&C - I use St George's Road too. Will keep an eye out for you! 




gaz said:


> This mornings ride was hard work due to the win, but i saw Origamist and rode with him for quiet a bit and then saw a work colleague by victoria and another just outside of work. It's nice cycling with people you know on the way to work



Good to see you (twice). I forgot it was film a ride day! Will upload something later....


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2011)

Origamist said:


> GoPro seems to be working well. What setting have you got it on?
> 
> Our routes intersect at the E&C - I use St George's Road too. Will keep an eye out for you!




R3 mainly, am just working around the best way to edit, thanks for the streamline nod BTW. Are you still on the plug these days?


----------



## Origamist (10 Oct 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> R3 mainly, am just working around the best way to edit, thanks for the streamline nod BTW. Are you still on the plug these days?



Yes, mostly commuting on the Plug, but sometime on the Focus, Trek folder or the pretty Peugeot:


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2011)

Origamist said:


> Yes, mostly commuting on the Plug, but sometime on the Focus, Trek folder or the pretty Peugeot:



Oh my...that is pretty.

When I was 11 my dad promised me a new bike for xmas...I wanted a BMX (A diamond-back Mogoose from memory)and he got me some crappy racer. I liked it but secretly still hankered after a BMX (ET had just been released!)

Over the next few years I totally grew to love that bike...and fully appreciate it, It was a Reynolds framed Peugeot tourer and it took my 12 year old bag 'o bones all over the south of England on many weekend tours with my best mate.

At 17 I got a car and never rode it again. Turns out my dad took it to the dump about 5 years ago having kept it in the barn for about 20 years.

I'd have loved to have refurbished that frame. Cant believe I deserted her, I was so fickle

Sigh


----------



## Jezston (10 Oct 2011)

So I was off work today, so didn't do the usual commuting ride.

In hindsight, going for a ride with a mate, 4pm is NOT a good time to start!

Some TERRIBLE driving - people pulling stuff I have NEVER experienced on the roads before. Not sure I want to upload the footage!

Having said that, won't be easy to. This is the second time my contour had done a load of beeping mid recording, and I've ended up with corrupted footage. Either there's something wrong with my camera, or with the SD card. Of course I'm sure each will blame the other.

There should be two video files on my camera, only one is coming up in Storyteller, the other is a grey box. Let's see what we get once it's finished copying ...


----------



## growingvegetables (10 Oct 2011)

Ach - I'm gutted. Worked at home this morning, but had to cycle into town to do some shopping.

And had nearly two miles of absolutely exemplary driving from a First Leeds bus driver --------- through a really nasty set of junctions; aware - and protective - of the cyclist in front of him; refused to overtake when given the chance. And spidey sense - this guy knew what the wind and the rain was doing to me.

Aye - but you can't see a thing on the video, cos of the rain. Deleted. 

So you've got a much less optimistic (but realistic?) one


----------



## Jezston (10 Oct 2011)

Jezston said:


> Let's see what we get once it's finished copying ...



AH B*LL*CKS.

Only got the first half of the ride. Camera beeped and stopped recording at some point, and despite starting it recording again twice it never recorded anything. I need to have a word with Contour.

Missed recording a mostly lovely really fast straight ride home, after the disorganised unplanned ride out, going super fast with the heavy wind behind us that was lovely ... except for the LUNATIC in the Megane who rode INTO the cycle path and almost crushed me. I shouted the reg and everything, but have NO footage to report with.


----------



## gaz (10 Oct 2011)

Jezston said:


> So I was off work today, so didn't do the usual commuting ride.
> 
> In hindsight, going for a ride with a mate, 4pm is NOT a good time to start!
> 
> ...



Contact contour, i had that problem and they sorted it out (with the camera taking a trip to america)


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Oct 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> very windy in London today...came to a near standstill on Westminster Bridge and the Mall.
> 
> footage uploaded
> 
> ...



Dull? It looks very hectic compared to my commute! One of the great things about watching London footage is the sheer volume of cyclists, and wide range of bikes.


----------



## magnatom (10 Oct 2011)

That's the submission form up! 

It's not perfectly laid out (I'm no html expert!), sorry about that, and appart from the video link entry it is voluntary, but if you do enter your information we might get some interesting results.

My morning ride was wet, but otherwise uneventful. My evening ride was dry and unfortunately had one idiot and one silly driver. 

It'll probably take me a day or so to submit my video, but don't let that stop you!


----------



## WestcountryTim (10 Oct 2011)

I've got mine up.
A little bit different as I'm mostly using the BorisBikes for part of my commute at the moment.
But it is a short enough ride to fit it all in at double speed.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7BW-qfTvgs


Slightly shaky, but the camera is mouted on my racksac strap rather than a helmet camera.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (10 Oct 2011)

Had a day off and managed a 60 miler out in the wilds of Worcestershire. I prepared last night by charging the cam and deleting old footage so all set for the morning. Bloody windy! Just checked out the footage to discover that the first 50 minutes is of the kitchen wall




I blame the kids! That's the trouble with my Dogcam - it's virtually impossible to tell if it's on or not.

Anyway the ride was a 6/10. Several close passes among the very many exemplary passes, including a couple of patient waits before passing. Unfortunately the cam's memory had run out for the main incident of the day - a pass by an old lady on a blind corner which resulted in all 3 of us (her, me and oncoming van) taking evasive action.

I'll upload something in the next day or two.

mj


----------



## cloggsy (10 Oct 2011)

Just uploading my footage now...

9 out of 10 ride for me...

No silly overtakes, no silly drivers and no silly cyclists - plus I took 7 minutes and 5 seconds off my last time for the same route; granted the last time I rode this route was a while ago, but all the same... 

I'll fill in the submission form when my vid' has uploaded.


----------



## magnatom (10 Oct 2011)

It's all good! 

I've not even managed to start editing mine yet, but plenty are coming in already. 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## middleagecyclist (10 Oct 2011)

Here's mine. Rather mundane really but all part of the bigger picture I suppose!


----------



## DamoDoublemint (10 Oct 2011)

My video is up now:

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcNEjQiQaCg[/media]


Commute in was quieter than usual, but was busier on the way home. One incident. Very windy. 7/10 overall.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (10 Oct 2011)

The computer is currently slogging it's way through my 10:33 epic ying and yang video. I know it's 33 seconds over but that's just the way it is. I blame traffic lights rather then me not bothering to edit out a couple of traffic light segments on the morning segment ;-)

Do get the full evening leg back from just as I join the path beside the Thames right up until I rejoin a normal road so does give a nice comparison!

For me I like both these routes, the first one is really great fun as I can go pretty quick and riding at such a pace amongst the traffic is a proper adrenaline rush that always leaves me with a grin as I wait to cross the road at the far end.

The ride home then takes me completely away from the traffic and through some lovely peaceful and rather beautiful areas that you just wouldn't see in a car or on public transport.

For me it really shows why I love cycling so much in town, not only is it a bloody quick way to get around when it needs to be but it can also get you give you an entirely different view of the city you live in :-D

Overall it's been a rather good day, spotted a Go-Cycle (yes for some reason one person has actually brought one.....) and I think I even had my first live sighting of an Ariel Atom (I know it's a car, don't hate me!) however I had to turn off before getting right alongside it :-( Quite a few rather patient drivers adn only 3-4 ejits :-)


----------



## locker (10 Oct 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> Here's mine. Rather mundane really but all part of the bigger picture I suppose!



I really do like this one, so peaceful, no rush, must get an ipod & play that song on the way to work I`m sure it will stop me it tanking every day


----------



## cloggsy (10 Oct 2011)

locker said:


> I really do like this one, so peaceful, no rush, must get an ipod & play that song on the way to work I`m sure it will stop me *tommy* tanking every day


----------



## locker (10 Oct 2011)

cloggsy said:


>


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Oct 2011)

Here is mine: My link
(Not on Youtube)

Luckily I was able to catch all sorts of things so made a nice compilation.


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Here is mine: My link
> (Not on Youtube)
> 
> Luckily I was able to catch all sorts of things so made a nice compilation.



My top tip of the day, watch your video before you upload it, it's nearly impossible to read the text in the time frame it is shown


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (11 Oct 2011)

Mine is now here :-)


----------



## BenM (11 Oct 2011)

Submitted mine last night... Nothing exciting and you even get to see the sea at one point!

B.


----------



## cloggsy (11 Oct 2011)

Vid' uploaded & submission form sent


----------



## P_Dalen (11 Oct 2011)

Report from a peaceful and pleasant Cycle Video Day commute in Oslo submitted yesterday night:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rplluZ4PRLk


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Oct 2011)

locker said:


> I really do like this one, so peaceful, no rush, must get an ipod & play that song on the way to work I`m sure it will stop me it tanking every day


Are you suggesting I'm slow? How the very dare you! I'll have you know most of this was uphill and into a headwind. Really!!


----------



## SW19cam (11 Oct 2011)

(Almost) complete failure here. Despite charging my Contour and deleting everything from the memory card, 10 mins into my journey (Too far to turn back) I get the dreaded three beeps of death. I get to work, and my memory card has corrupted. A real shame because the 10th Oct was one of those beautiful days for cycling. First day of the week, everyone seemed happy, the sun was out, autumnal leaves flying in the sky.... 

I'll add a short section of my evening commute, but it's not as representative.


----------



## growingvegetables (11 Oct 2011)

locker said:


> I really do like this one, so peaceful, no rush, must get an ipod & play that song



+ 1


----------



## thnurg (11 Oct 2011)

By speeding up the longer, uneventful parts I managed to squeeze my entire 11.5 mile round trip into just under 10 minutes and have submitted it.


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Oct 2011)

[QUOTE 1564383"]
You need to check more when moving in and out of the bus lane. And you jumped a red light..
[/quote]

Yeah Yeah, so where's your vid then?


----------



## locker (11 Oct 2011)

Here`s mine


View: http://youtu.be/7I9HtPV0D8U


----------



## gaj104 (11 Oct 2011)

Hello chaps, 

Avid reader, light poster. Had my Contour GPS camera for a while, and when I first put it on a while ago I noticed it changed my riding style, and not in a good way. I never felt comfortable with it, so removed it from the helmet and instead used it for my skiing / snowboarding and mountain biking. 

Now I feel much better without it on, and would say my daily commute from just Clapham to Canary Wharf is mostly without major incidence. Every day there's always something relatively minor, but nowadays I don't let it get to me. Instead, I just brush it off and keep on my jolly way. 

But in community spirit donned it back on Monday and got a few various clips uploaded (first time I've uploaded) with my main one being on Kennington road (can be quite a scramble)

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYZZdzRIbh0[/media]


Other clips from the day can be found on my channel. Nothing too exciting, but hopefully gives someone who's thinking of cycling a reasonable insight to a commuting typical day. There's a bit of wobble in the camera (and probably me!), so some tips to get to improve it would be appreciated.

http://www.youtube.com/user/gaj104

Enjoying the other videos.

G


----------



## magnatom (11 Oct 2011)

The first 15 videos have now been linked on the Cycle Video Day website. I'm not even half way through yet, and I know there are more videos to come (mine included!!). 

I'll try and link more tomorrow night! I have an ironing to do and bed is calling!


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2011)

I've created a youtube playlist for the videos as well. working my way through them, but like magnatom not had time to go through them all yet.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8F776CF211FCD14B


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> I've created a youtube playlist for the videos as well...


What us about non youtube posters?


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> What us about non youtube posters?



Why aren't you posting on youtube 
Magnatom is putting a good list on the website. that will more than likely get passed around more than the playlist link.


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> Why aren't you posting on youtube


Simple. Vimeo allows vids with music and no hassle about copyright - county blocking and added adverts - that youtube does. And youtube wasn't a requirement of entry!


----------



## Jezston (11 Oct 2011)

Whoops.

Edited up my video last night but didn't get time to render and upload it ... and forgot to tonight. Will make sure I do tomorrow!


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Oct 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> Simple. Vimeo allows vids with music and no hassle about copyright - county blocking and added adverts - that youtube does. And youtube wasn't a requirement of entry!




Same with photobucket


----------



## Holdsworth (11 Oct 2011)

I am in the process of getting my video ready for uploading, Videopad is being painfully slow today but I should have it uploaded by tomorrow evening.


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> Why aren't you posting on youtube


OK Gaz. For you I have put it on youtube as well.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Oct 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> OK Gaz. For you I have put it on youtube as well.



It's not just Gaz who appreciates your efforts!! Thanks!


----------



## benb (12 Oct 2011)

gaj104 said:


> Hello chaps,
> 
> Avid reader, light poster. Had my Contour GPS camera for a while, and when I first put it on a while ago I noticed it changed my riding style, and not in a good way. I never felt comfortable with it, so removed it from the helmet and instead used it for my skiing / snowboarding and mountain biking.
> 
> Now I feel much better without it on, and would say my daily commute from just Clapham to Canary Wharf is mostly without major incidence. Every day there's always something relatively minor, but nowadays I don't let it get to me. Instead, I just brush it off and keep on my jolly way.



Hi. Can't you just switch it on and forget about it? For me, I like having the peace of mind that if I were to be involved in a serious incident, I'd have some evidence as to what happened. I delete well over half of my journeys without even looking at them.


----------



## gaj104 (12 Oct 2011)

Yeah, take your point re: serious accident, but then one could argue I should keep a camera on with me at all times, in my car, on my scooter, on a night out (that would make interesting footage). Then it feels like a bit Orwellian. Partly I'd like to put my faith in witnesses and passersby, but then again in London it would seem a lot of people have their own agenda. 

Also, I still feel it might change my riding style to be a bit more aggressive, in the sense that I have the halo effect from wearing it, whereas in reality, a vehicle isn't going to notice I'm actually wearing the camera. 

Saying that, can the contour be set to continious mode, i.e. keeps recording over existing footage? What I'm saying is I'm partly lazy when it comes to booting up the PC and plugging in the camera to delete it


----------



## Schneil (12 Oct 2011)

Here is my footage. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFKVNzYYUtk

Pretty uneventful morning commute. There was quite a strong headwind, but no major incidents.
I haven't included any of my evening commute, heavy rain and high winds meant the footage was pretty blurred!


----------



## benb (12 Oct 2011)

gaj104 said:


> Yeah, take your point re: serious accident, but then one could argue I should keep a camera on with me at all times, in my car, on my scooter, on a night out (that would make interesting footage). Then it feels like a bit Orwellian. Partly I'd like to put my faith in witnesses and passersby, but then again in London it would seem a lot of people have their own agenda.
> 
> Also, I still feel it might change my riding style to be a bit more aggressive, in the sense that I have the halo effect from wearing it, whereas in reality, a vehicle isn't going to notice I'm actually wearing the camera.
> 
> Saying that, can the contour be set to continious mode, i.e. keeps recording over existing footage? What I'm saying is I'm partly lazy when it comes to booting up the PC and plugging in the camera to delete it



I follow you, but I think as a cyclist you're more likely to be involved in something where it's just your word against another, and no witnesses. I don't have anything to back that up other than a gut feeling though.

I personally don't feel it has changed my riding style, but it's certainly something to be wary of.

Unfortunately the Contour cannot be set to overwrite existing footage. I believe the newer models (Plus and Roam) have a format button which will wipe the card, but the HD which I have does not. I'm lazy too, and have run out of card space on a couple of occasions because I had not got round to deleting the footage.


----------



## benb (12 Oct 2011)

Mine's sent.
Thought I'd put a section of commute through a park. Lovely autumn colours, and a squirrel.
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzlyIyS_Tz0[/media]


----------



## BSRU (12 Oct 2011)

gaj104 said:


> Also, I still feel it might change my riding style to be a bit more aggressive, in the sense that I have the halo effect from wearing it, whereas in reality, a vehicle isn't going to notice I'm actually wearing the camera.



You do realise it's a video camera and not a device that generates a protective force field .

No point wearing one if it puts you in more danger but I would be extremely concerned that an inanimate object makes you more aggressive with large metal boxes.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (12 Oct 2011)

For me having the camera on has made me much more aware of my riding and general behaviour, it's also great as a tool for learning from past experiences!

As much as it could be used in the event of an accident it could also be used against me for some stupid moves I pull - I'm damn sure that whilst I felt rather comfortable gunning it down Brixton Hill between the bus and car lanes this morning it would look rather different on the cam (not least because it distorts the already tight spaces to look even smaller ;-))

It's also great to have for those rather rare occasions where weird sh!t happens such as the other evening when I caught a Zafira with deployable spoiler after the boot lid popped open when they hit a bit of a bump :-)


----------



## BentMikey (12 Oct 2011)

I have a little sympathy for gaj's viewpoint - having a camera makes it a fraction harder to stick your head in the sand and pretend that minority of drivers didn't really do anything wrong.


----------



## gaz (12 Oct 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> Simple. Vimeo allows vids with music and no hassle about copyright - county blocking and added adverts - that youtube does. And youtube wasn't a requirement of entry!



But you have to pay if you want to upload more than x amount of HD videos. 

Thanks for putting it on youtube. It certainly wasn't a requirement for entry but with most people uploading to youtube i thought it would be a good idea to make a playlist for them


----------



## Jezston (12 Oct 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> Simple. Vimeo allows vids with music and no hassle about copyright - county blocking and added adverts - that youtube does. And youtube wasn't a requirement of entry!



YouTube only does country blocking and adverts if you ask it to.

If you don't want hassle about music copyright on your videos, don't put other people's music you don't have permission to use on your videos. Vimeo will still have to take them down under request from the copyright holder, they just are even less proactive about it than Google.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> The first 15 videos have now been linked on the Cycle Video Day website. I'm not even half way through yet, and I know there are more videos to come (mine included!!).
> 
> I'll try and link more tomorrow night! I have an ironing to do and bed is calling!




I feel like the fella in the school, pic who appears twivce in the same shot (position 2 and 7 are both me!)

*EDIT* ow Bugger I replied to the wron post, this was meant for GAZ and his playlist...now, how do I go about changing that...er.,..


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Oct 2011)

gaz said:


> I've created a youtube playlist for the videos as well. working my way through them, but like magnatom not had time to go through them all yet.
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8F776CF211FCD14B




Gaz, see above


----------



## daSmirnov (12 Oct 2011)

Submitted here, just got internet access today after moving. So it was first thing on the to-do list.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JI2_yMyGBI


----------



## small fish (12 Oct 2011)

So - Having had a dress rehearsal... it would be great to see a cycling britons represented in this project.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00kqz5p


----------



## BSRU (12 Oct 2011)

small fish said:


> So - Having had a dress rehearsal... it would be great to see a cycling britons represented in this project.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk...rammes/p00kqz5p



Someone has already pointed out it's a Saturday, not many commuters that day.


----------



## magnatom (12 Oct 2011)

Now up to 42 videos from 7 countries! Still have mine and Gaz's to get up! Haven't had a chance to edit mine yet!! 


Some really good videos!


----------



## cloggsy (12 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> Still have mine and Gaz's to get up!



Are you having issues getting 'em up?


----------



## Holdsworth (12 Oct 2011)

I have filled the submission form in. Apologies for the general bad angle of the camera, it tends to point down as it is in the top vent of my helmet. The lens having a narrow FOV doesn't help


----------



## gaz (12 Oct 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> Gaz, see above



Removed


----------



## magnatom (12 Oct 2011)

Gaz has now submitted a video.  I'm off to bed though.


----------



## magnatom (12 Oct 2011)

Mind you, you could add it to the page yersel, ya lazy so and so...


----------



## mumbo jumbo (13 Oct 2011)

Just uploaded mine:



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZzYBfO5pHc


----------



## gaz (13 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> Mind you, you could add it to the page yersel, ya lazy so and so...



LOL! I've been a busy bee. and i wanted to get that e-mail with my own details in


----------



## Thomk (14 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> Now up to 42 videos from 7 countries! Still have mine and Gaz's to get up! Haven't had a chance to edit mine yet!!
> 
> 
> Some really good videos!



Chap. Mine appears twice on your website (Athomack) and so does mjbeaker. Haven't checked the rest. Good job by the way!


----------



## Thomk (14 Oct 2011)

Oh and here's mine. Standard stuff apart from one driver who didn't bother looking before she went for it. SMIDSY at 8:23.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vC1GzYNyOY8


----------



## magnatom (14 Oct 2011)

Oops. I'll get that sorted.


----------



## Holdsworth (14 Oct 2011)

Also misspelt "Crewe" on my entry.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (17 Oct 2011)

Sorry for taking so long, but my contribution is finally out there.

Cycle Video Day 2011

Cheers all.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2011)

Well I'm not sure what other people think but I see some of the head cam users riding in what I consider an unsafe fashion. Down the centre of the road past queuing traffic towards oncoming traffic? A big No from me.

Plus this Traffic Droid chap seems to enjoy confrontation in one of his videos. Just what sort of reaction is expected by pulling up alongside a motorist and clapping sarcastically? This stimulates road rage and will leave the driver telling tales about the cyclist. Not clever in my book.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (17 Oct 2011)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm not sure what other people think but I see some of the head cam users riding in what I consider an unsafe fashion. Down the centre of the road past queuing traffic towards oncoming traffic? A big No from me.


For example?

Many of us are happy to hear comments to help us improve. We may sometimes disagree, but it's useful to discuss.


----------



## BSRU (17 Oct 2011)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm not sure what other people think but I see some of the head cam users riding in what I consider an unsafe fashion. Down the centre of the road past queuing traffic towards oncoming traffic? A big No from me.



As advanced motorcyclists are taught to do.


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Oct 2011)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm not sure what other people think but I see some of the head cam users riding in what I consider an unsafe fashion. Down the centre of the road past queuing traffic towards oncoming traffic? A big No from me.



I see riders every day riding in what I'd call an unsafe fashion. Some of them dont even wear a camera.  

I'm one of those that take's the centre line, but then I am a Motorcyclist and so understand that the open escape lane is safer than a trapped gutter...even if you have to encounter opposing traffic along the route.

At the end of the day passing traffic is dangeraous whichever side you travel. Best to choose a line you are confident in using.


----------



## magnatom (17 Oct 2011)

I hope to finally get around to getting my video (and a couple of other submitted videos) up tonight. Then its time see what they tell us. I think there is a story there.


----------



## Thomk (18 Oct 2011)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm not sure what other people think but I see some of the head cam users riding in what I consider an unsafe fashion. Down the centre of the road past queuing traffic towards oncoming traffic? A big No from me.



Well this is exactly what I did in my video 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC1GzYNyOY8
at about 8:15 and had a potentially dangerous incident at about 8:25. What would you have done? Waited in the queue? Filtered along the kerb? Rode/walked on the pavement?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2011)

With that length of queue I would filter along the kerb. Safer than towards oncoming traffic, especially when you have a right turn lane alongside you. The driver who caused the problem at 8.23 is unlikely to have turned her wheels to the left.


----------



## Thomk (18 Oct 2011)

PaulSB said:


> With that length of queue I would filter along the kerb. Safer than towards oncoming traffic, especially when you have a right turn lane alongside you. The driver who caused the problem at 8.23 is unlikely to have turned her wheels to the left.


If you look closely you will see that you wouldn't have got passed the second car in the queue and about 50% of the other cars as they were too close to the kerb. There wasn't a right turn beside me, it is a driveway.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (18 Oct 2011)

Thomk said:


> Well this is exactly what I did in my video http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vC1GzYNyOY8 at about 8:15 and had a potentially dangerous incident at about 8:25. What would you have done? Waited in the queue? Filtered along the kerb? Rode/walked on the pavement?



Given the position of the cars at the start of that queue I'd have done pretty much what you did except maybe slowed up a bit when I spotted the right turning car to try and confirm she had seen me (you may have done this, couldn't make out on the video!). 

As JJ said I prefer to have more options for escape and given the choice between trying to ride up the left between kerb and wing mirrors or down the relatively clear right side I'd take the RHS each time. It's not a case of riding like a maniac towards oncoming traffic in some weird game of chicken you just have to read the road ahead as you would normally so to avoid meeting oncoming cars at pinch points.


----------



## Thomk (18 Oct 2011)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Given the position of the cars at the start of that queue I'd have done pretty much what you did except maybe slowed up a bit when I spotted the right turning car to try and confirm she had seen me (you may have done this, couldn't make out on the video!).
> 
> As JJ said I prefer to have more options for escape and given the choice between trying to ride up the left between kerb and wing mirrors or down the relatively clear right side I'd take the RHS each time. It's not a case of riding like a maniac towards oncoming traffic in some weird game of chicken you just have to read the road ahead as you would normally so to avoid meeting oncoming cars at pinch points.



I slowed right down when I started to filter and was going very very slowly. I spotted the car angled suspiciously to the right quite early but it was not indicating so I just kept an eye on it. She indicated, started to move the wheel and started to move forward almost simultaneously when I was almost on top of it. I had spotted that the window was open before shouting at her.


----------



## benb (18 Oct 2011)

I also prefer the right side, depending on the situation. I think drivers are generally more likely to suddenly pull left without looking than pull right.


----------



## gaz (18 Oct 2011)

PaulSB said:


> With that length of queue I would filter along the kerb. Safer than towards oncoming traffic, especially when you have a right turn lane alongside you. The driver who caused the problem at 8.23 is unlikely to have turned her wheels to the left.



You are much better off filtering on the right hand side than on the left. Drivers will more often leave space and are expectant of other road users there due to motorbikes.
You will still get similar issues with left hooks as you will with right when filtering, it's just a matter of reading the traffic position and thinking about what might happen.

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdxcydnVQk8[/media]


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Oct 2011)

Thomk said:


> Well this is exactly what I did in my video http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vC1GzYNyOY8 at about 8:15 and had a potentially dangerous incident at about 8:25. What would you have done? Waited in the queue? Filtered along the kerb? Rode/walked on the pavement?


I would have filtered on the outside taking care for numpty/nasty drivers who don't check mirrors/indicate/like to intimidate cyclists!


----------



## magnatom (19 Oct 2011)

57! Yes 57 video are now up on the Cycle Video Day website. 

That includes my own video from the day. It's titled The good, the bad and the ugly. 

Don't watch until the end, unless you have a strong constitution!!!


----------



## cloggsy (19 Oct 2011)

57 Vid's! Excellent!!!


----------



## Jezston (20 Oct 2011)

Ugh, still haven't uploaded mine yet!

Spent ages editing and doing sped up sections - then it takes about 2 hours to render, and each time I've done it I've noticed something wrong with it. I think Vegas is trying to change the frame rate as every render I do seems to have loads of ghosting and weird motion blur on everything.

I shall sort by the weekend!


----------



## Origamist (20 Oct 2011)

I briefly appear in one of the vids!


----------



## Thomk (20 Oct 2011)

Origamist said:


> I briefly appear in one of the vids!



Ahh, a puzzle


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (20 Oct 2011)

Origamist said:


> I briefly appear in one of the vids!



That's about normal for you isn't it as you don't hang around ;-) Just a fleeting "whooosh" as you disappear up the road.....


----------



## magnatom (20 Oct 2011)

Origamist said:


> I briefly appear in one of the vids!


Is it mine? Are you the BMW driver....


----------



## dawesome (20 Oct 2011)

magnatom said:


> 57! Yes 57 video are now up on the Cycle Video Day website.
> 
> That includes my own video from the day. It's titled The good, the bad and the ugly.
> 
> Don't watch until the end, unless you have a strong constitution!!!



The brake light trick is the same one used by insurance "Cash for crash" scammers.


----------



## Origamist (21 Oct 2011)

FYI

Helmet Cams:

http://theconversation.edu.au/helmet-cam-captures-bike-accidents-and-could-make-cycling-safer-3540


----------



## dawesome (21 Oct 2011)

_"distractions, such as signs, shopfronts and people they perved on."
_
Wise words mate._

__
_


----------



## Jezston (22 Oct 2011)

FINALLY! I HAVE UPLOADED MINE!

Ok first thing to point out much of it is at 8x and with YouTube's rather horrible frame rate conversion and compression it's, well, pretty hard on the eyes.

As I had the day off that day, it's just a ride with a mate. More info on it earlier in the thread.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfGTVZJC4b0


Points of interest at:
1:00
2:12
2:39
2:54
3:44
4:55


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Oct 2011)

Is it too late to add my own? Does it have to be recorded on the 10th, or is a bit of licence allowed with the exact date?


----------



## BentMikey (23 Oct 2011)

The 10th is my day off, which is why I didn't submit my Sunday video instead.


----------



## magnatom (23 Oct 2011)

There are no hard and fast rules. It's really up to you if you want to submit your video. The date was to some extent arbitrary, but it helped focus minds on the project. If you want to submit a video and you are doing it in the spirit of the project, then I'm happy to link your video in! 


I'm hoping to write something about the videos this week . Oh that reminds me, I've had another submission I need to post up that'll take it to 58.


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Oct 2011)

When can we expect to see a collative video of everyone's? Or was the whole purpose of this cycle video day to just see what everyone does on one day?


----------



## P_Dalen (10 Oct 2012)

Hey, what happened? Shouldn't it be Cycle Video Day 2012 today, 10 October...?


----------



## gaz (10 Oct 2012)

Nah, nothing was organised. It's probably better to do it in the summer time, when it's nicer.


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Nah, nothing was organised. It's probably better to do it in the summer time, when it's nicer.


It would be good to have another one though. Maybe next year.


----------



## gaz (10 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> It would be good to have another one though. Maybe next year.


Yeah, i'll speak to magnatom about it.


----------



## RWright (11 Oct 2012)

I am glad this thread popped up. This is lots of fun for me to watch. Just watched a London commute. You are commuters/daredevils. Great stuff.


----------



## SW19cam (11 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Nah, nothing was organised. It's probably better to do it in the summer time, when it's nicer.


 
Did you not commute on the 10th? It was a lovely (clear skied, sunny) morning!


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2012)

chrisk said:


> Did you not commute on the 10th? It was a lovely (clear skied, sunny) morning!


The idea behind doing it in the summer is to make cycling look appealing as possible. Everyone should have good weather, lots of people will be out etc.. where as with this time of year it's getting dark and it's always raining somewhere.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (11 Oct 2012)

But cycling in the rain is also fun :-) Possibly more so when you are headed home rather than to work but that just might be the "big kid" in me speaking


----------



## SW19cam (11 Oct 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> But cycling in the rain is also fun :-) Possibly more so when you are headed home rather than to work but that just might be the "big kid" in me speaking


 
We live in the UK, it rains every single month of the year...

My personal opinion is September and October are the best times to be cycling in London. Gentle sun, blue clear skied days....lovely stuff!  Despite reports saying this month has been the wettest on record, I haven't noticed it being bad.

We all complain about the nippy starts, but who doesn't secretly like those first 5 minutes on the bike wearing radiator-heated cycling gear... and after 5 minutes if you're cold - you're not cycling hard enough!


----------

